# Bruits étranges.



## martiste (23 Février 2007)

Salut.
J'ai récemment changé le clavier de mon powerbook 12" et suivi le programme d'échange de la batterie. Je m'en sers intensivement depuis que je l'ai (c'est à dire 3 ans 1/2). Depuis hier, il se met a faire un espèce de bruit étrange (comme si le dique dur frottait contre quelque chose). Je l'ai éteint, redémarré, même bruit au bout de dix secondes avec la pomme de l'écran de chargement qui se transforme en signe "sens interdit" . Nouvel essai une quinzaine d'heures plus tard, l'ordinateur démarre très bien, puis dix minutes plus tard, le bruit recommence. Quoique étrangement, il cesse lorsque l'ordinateur est penché (ce qui n'est malheureusement pas pratique ).
Quelqu'un à il une idée du problème et comment le résoudre svp? (poussière dans l'ordi, disque dur mort...)

Merci.


----------



## daffyb (23 Février 2007)

disque dur Mort


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2007)

Je crois que ton disque est moribond. Vérifie l'état s.m.a.r.t (qui peut ne rien voir)et  bien évidement, fait une sauvegarde pendant qu'il est encore temps.
si tu dispose d'un utilitaire plus pointu pour tester le disque, tant mieux.


----------



## martiste (24 Février 2007)

Merci.

Dans ce cas là, que me conseils-tu? Vu que j'ai un disque dur externe, je suppose que je peux sauvegarder mes données dessus, mais le changement de disque proprement dis, vaut il mieux le faire sois même, le faire faire (difficil, risqué, cher?)...


----------



## martiste (24 Février 2007)

C'est quoi l'état smart?


----------



## tedy (24 Février 2007)

Alors pour le démontage c'est pas super compliqué si tu le fais gentillement.
On oublie le marteau et le gros tournevis 

il y a un tuto très bien la dessus sur powerbook.fr
Après faut les bon outils (ça va pas chercher bien loin non plus) et prendre son temps.

Bilan après tout cela, tu auras fais une super économie et ton PB sera tout neuf 


Pour l'état smart maintenant, je voudrais pas dire de bétises mais le logiciel va controler le disque, déterminer si il y a des secteurs défectueux et les neutraliser (j'en suis pas sure du tout)...
En gros ça regarde avec précision l'état de ton disque dur :rose:

tedy


----------



## tedy (24 Février 2007)

hop hop hop... 

Le lien en question pour le démontage de la bête :

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/powerbook/demontage/alubook_12_g4_article53.html

Bon courage, la première fois ça fait peur mais en respectant la règle de base qui est de ne jamais forcer tout ce passera bien


----------



## martiste (24 Février 2007)

merci teddy


----------

